# "Sound Of Sanda" (1974) ex "Lymington"



## B Wales (Jan 25, 2009)

This was the former ferry for Western Ferries McInroys Point to Hunters Quay at Dunoon on the Cyde between 1974 - 199(2).

This was the first Lymington - Yarmouth IOW ferry, built in 1938 and was the World's first Double-Ended Ferry powered by Voith Schneidier Propellers.

Western Ferries sold it to Harper of Oban (Engineering) Ltd in about 1992 and they were going to convert this vessel into a floating platform for a Fish Farm on Loch Etive in Scotland.

But when I visited the area (I think in 1996) it was Beached in Airds Bay near Taynuilt and Harper Engineering had gone Bust, all remained of the "Sound Of Sanda" was the Hull and the Engines and Generators were still in the vessel.

I wondered what become of this vessel, was it cut up or is still abandoned at Airds Bay?.


----------



## Andy Lavies (Feb 12, 2006)

m.v.Lymington was not the first Lymington to Yarmouth ferry by any means - the first steamboat service began in 1830 but she was the first ship in this country with Voith-Schneider propulsion units. I became Master in her in 1969 and remember staring blankly at the one woodrimmed steering wheel and three large metal levers that were used to control her. I'd never seen anything like it and nobody told me what to do - and it was dark and raining! Talk about learning 'on the job.'
Andy


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Certainly dropped you in at the deep end then Andy!
However, not heard any reports of damage so you obviously did very well mate


----------



## B Wales (Jan 25, 2009)

Andy Lavies said:


> m.v.Lymington was not the first Lymington to Yarmouth ferry by any means


That's quite correct, it should be read as the First Ro ON -Ro Off Ferry, but must have been typed out wrong.

Interestly, I had resuced some of the former "Lymington/Sound Of Sanda" Ship's Log Books and noticed quite a few Entries from Capt Lavies and also during the war (not by Andy) a entry by the Chief Engineer to record the Ferry was attached by a single German aircraft!


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi B Wales
There is a photo of 'Sound of Sanda' on my gallery which maybe of interest but I do not know if this was the ex-Lymington.
Regards
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## B Wales (Jan 25, 2009)

Peter4447 said:


> There is a photo of 'Sound of Sanda' on my gallery which maybe of interest but I do not know if this was the ex-Lymington.


That is the former "Lymington" I have the same picture, which I think was a Company Photograph at the time.


----------

